# New Anti-Drug Commercial



## Vote 2 Legalize Marijuana (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is two great new anti-drug commercials! Now that I have seen them, I will no longer smoke marijuana, my girl friend will come back to me, I won't listen to my dog any more (gave bad advice anyway), and I won't ever be a couch potato ever again! Great commercials, but be warned if you see these you will also quit smoking pot for ever! Ye have been warned!!

Video: Article companion

Video: Article companion



Cheers!


----------



## lynzandrob (Jul 30, 2007)

Loooool Nufffin Would Make Me Giv Up


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Jul 30, 2007)

Damn dude, that guy's girl run off with an anal probing alien!


----------



## Taipan (Jul 31, 2007)

imagine it actually worked like that


----------



## flamable221 (Aug 1, 2007)

that alien one is trippy


----------



## one_hit_wonder (Aug 1, 2007)

It's kind of ironic that the commercials look like they were made by stoners, yet there commercials trying to get kids to stop smoking weed. I mean... an alien flies down and steals the guys girl and he talks to his dog... what the hell? Not done sober if you ask me. 

And if you ask me what to do about the problem of marijuana (problem, hahahaha! Funny) ill say...

Legalize!


----------



## Yeah (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll never be able to look my dog in the eye again.


----------



## Jamie_Ktown (Aug 18, 2007)

I can imagine the board meeting for this...
"Ok we need to go to the level of pot smokers, so lets have a 5 year old draw an alien, boy girl, dog and some scenery, and then we will add in our don't smoke pot campaign somewhere... but yea, make sure the artist is 5, because thats all pot smokers can comprehend"

I feel slightly insulted


----------



## VictorVIcious (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanx Vote, needed a good laugh. VV


----------



## Godkas (Aug 18, 2007)

I think my favorite ones end in a horribly rolled joint rofl. Who rolls like that LOL


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Aug 19, 2007)

That is the stupidest thing i have ever watched in my entire life. Although i would like to smoke to the music in the second one with the dog.


----------



## Dankdude (Aug 19, 2007)

I have smoked some of the best weed this world has to offer (been smoking weed since 1971) and my dogs have never talked to me... I want to know what she has been smoking and where to get it.


----------



## lynchburgball (Aug 19, 2007)

one_hit_wonder said:


> It's kind of ironic that the commercials look like they were made by stoners, yet there commercials trying to get kids to stop smoking weed. I mean... an alien flies down and steals the guys girl and he talks to his dog... what the hell? Not done sober if you ask me. quote]
> 
> if i could talk to my dog, that'd be tight. i would not stop smoking pot. i also would not be that upset if my g/f left me for an alien. not that i don't love her, but i mean, that totally just means she doesn't care about me. she doesn't even know that alien. fuck it, i'll just call her and end it before she has a chance to leave w/ that green fucker.


----------



## biggflintmi (Aug 19, 2007)

They play those commercials all the time where i live. It will never happen to me though cause my girlfriend and my dog get high.


----------



## hvc801 (Oct 5, 2007)

TheConstantGardner said:


> Damn dude, that guy's girl run off with an anal probing alien!


-well ofcourse..... *ANAL PROBING* alien. hes got the anal probing skills baby... ya


----------



## Kant (Oct 5, 2007)

does anyone find the strawman argument in the second video ironic? It's made by "above the influence" trying to discourage pot use, when in the video the kid DID live "above the influence" by not caving the to peer pressure of his dog by smoking pot.


----------



## Taipan (Oct 5, 2007)

yea like I saw an anti marijuana commercial on tv from an american station obviously lol, anyways there was a dog that walked up to a girl and stat down and said i really wish you would stop smoking weed, your not the same person anymore, or then theres the one dont smoke and drive one which i can mildly understand why but still when the guy on the zig zag pack starts talking hes like your way to high mon, like wtf since when is the zig zag dude jamaican.


----------



## Kant (Oct 6, 2007)

Taipan said:


> yea like I saw an anti marijuana commercial on tv from an american station obviously lol, anyways there was a dog that walked up to a girl and stat down and said i really wish you would stop smoking weed, your not the same person anymore, or then theres the one dont smoke and drive one which i can mildly understand why but still when the guy on the zig zag pack starts talking hes like your way to high mon, like wtf since when is the zig zag dude jamaican.


hahaha, i love the dog one.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 6, 2007)

I like how he says, "I can quit smoking pot any time I like." yeah, me too. but i don't want to, cause the only reason i should is the people who say so, and yet have probably never tried it in their life. duh. it's inspiration and creativity, right in one little bundle. couldn't get better.


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 6, 2007)

If the government _REALLY_ wanted us to stop smoking pot, they'd outlaw head shops and stop selling rolling papers. cause everybody knows nobody uses them for tabacco...


----------



## natmoon (Oct 6, 2007)

WhatAmIDoing said:


> If the government _REALLY_ wanted us to stop smoking pot, they'd outlaw head shops and stop selling rolling papers. cause everybody knows nobody uses them for tabacco...


No actually the loophole in the law is exploited i.e. these seeds are sold for food purposes only etc.
The govts cant just change laws like that without affecting big industries into the bargain.
My personal beliefs are that they fear the public will be harder to control if they are enlightened and awakened from their sleeping state of mind.

The sleeper must awaken


----------



## Careerforacityboy (Oct 6, 2007)

i agree the only reason the media and govt make weed look like it makes u "dumber" is because people wont listen to to a "dumb" person. Ive personally found it to concentrate my thoughts way more...not to mention the creativity factor is ridiculous


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Oct 7, 2007)

natmoon said:


> No actually the loophole in the law is exploited i.e. these seeds are sold for food purposes only etc.
> The govts cant just change laws like that without affecting big industries into the bargain.
> My personal beliefs are that they fear the public will be harder to control if they are enlightened and awakened from their sleeping state of mind.
> 
> The sleeper must awaken


that's what i'm saying. their hearts and minds are not behind the outlaw of weed.


----------



## We1 (Oct 10, 2007)

My dog smokes pot with me
My girlfriend swallows it......
Get the enuendo?
inuendo...hum...can't seem to remember how that was spelled...short-term memory loss!
Owell research shows a lot of our long-term memory's are false anyways.


----------



## adamr212 (Dec 1, 2007)

I remember when I first saw the second commercial (the one with the dog) I was completely sober and the second the dog talked I thought to myself, "Damn I gotta roll a blunt incase this comes back on" Funniest commercial I've ever seen in the states and it was freakin made by the govt to top it off.


----------



## Wordz (Dec 6, 2007)

natmoon said:


> No actually the loophole in the law is exploited i.e. these seeds are sold for food purposes only etc.
> The govts cant just change laws like that without affecting big industries into the bargain.
> My personal beliefs are that they fear the public will be harder to control if they are enlightened and awakened from their sleeping state of mind.
> 
> The sleeper must awaken


Wow, I totally agree with you natmoon. I've realized the government wants us to do drugs but only ones they import. I live in the middle of the country and heroin is starting to gain popularity here. Don't you find it odd how whenever there is a war(yeah right) in area's that produce opium the heroin supplies skyrocket. Vietnam Afganistan ya'll know I'm right. the CIA has to fund it's black ops some how.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 6, 2007)

Wordz said:


> Wow, I totally agree with you natmoon. I've realized the government wants us to do drugs but only ones they import. I live in the middle of the country and heroin is starting to gain popularity here. Don't you find it odd how whenever there is a war(yeah right) in area's that produce opium the heroin supplies skyrocket. Vietnam Afganistan ya'll know I'm right. the CIA has to fund it's black ops some how.


I think you'll find that they burn an amount of it to look good to the public and that the rest is sold of to pharmaceutical companies.
The drugs that they want you to do and buy are called things like valium,tamazipan,methadone etc. the list is very long.
The govt are just the biggest drug dealers in the world mate and they obviously only want you to buy the drugs that they have taxed


----------



## Taipan (Dec 6, 2007)

in one of my courses we had to do a video on teen homelessness and there was like reasons on why they are homless and one of them was drug abuse like i can see why like if were talking crack addictions and stuff but the picture he had was a person smoking a joint with "Not a cigarette" underneith it I wanted to tell him off soo bad but i probably would have got kicked out and another student just hadddd to add a remark by saying " thats illegal"....."they should be arrested" regardless of if he was joking or not i didnt take it to fondly, then he said isnt Vancouver like the pot capitol of the world? thats probably why so many people are homeless because they just smoke pot all day. what a dick.


----------



## natmoon (Dec 6, 2007)

Taipan said:


> in one of my courses we had to do a video on teen homelessness and there was like reasons on why they are homless and one of them was drug abuse like i can see why like if were talking crack addictions and stuff but the picture he had was a person smoking a joint with "Not a cigarette" underneith it I wanted to tell him off soo bad but i probably would have got kicked out and another student just hadddd to add a remark by saying " thats illegal"....."they should be arrested" regardless of if he was joking or not i didnt take it to fondly, then he said isnt Vancouver like the pot capitol of the world? thats probably why so many people are homeless because they just smoke pot all day. what a dick.


90% of the worlds homeless end up on the streets due to alcohol and prescription drug addictions.
10% are there from hard drugs,poverty and mental illness.
0% are there from pot.
Tell your professor that his stats are nothing but old propaganda and about as factual as us one day being able to breathe moon dust instead of oxygen


----------



## CALIGROWN (Dec 6, 2007)

Ive Been Seeing These Commercials Since Last Year...


----------



## tckfui (Dec 6, 2007)

they play thoes comercials all day... I liked them the first few times their funny as hell!
but now there just pissing me off !!!!


----------



## African Herbsman (Dec 12, 2007)

Godkas said:


> I think my favorite ones end in a horribly rolled joint rofl. Who rolls like that LOL



lol i say that every time i see that commercial


----------



## ToastedFox (Dec 24, 2007)

am I the only one that think those shitty drawn cartoon ads look like whomever made them was either eating shrooms or dropping acid?


----------



## GanjaRasta (Dec 30, 2007)

those are fucking retarded


----------



## Reprogammed (Jan 2, 2008)

How about some slightly _revised _versions:
Under The Influence!
Way Below The Influence

Shit made me laugh my fucking ass off for 10 minutes straight. Granted, I was high...


----------



## urinmyrice (Jan 11, 2008)

dude if my dog started talking to me i think i would have to sit down roll 2 up fire them up and hand her one


----------



## urinmyrice (Jan 11, 2008)

ok anybody see vh1 tonight? they have a girl in celeb rehab whos in there for pot. dr. drew said it was jsut as bad coming off smoky smoky as heroin???? wtf thats the kinda shit thats keeping it from being legal


----------



## SeNsI420StaR (Jan 12, 2008)

the funny thing is everyone who says cannabis is bad has either just tried it once or never smoked it at all...wat about alcoholics getting angry and fighting or people crashing their cars from drinking and driving???? they should have some commerciials about that or ciggs


----------



## SeNsI420StaR (Jan 12, 2008)

Stoners in the Mist | Fun | AboveTheInfluence.com#


----------

